# Hersteller "ganz kleiner " Umrichter



## edi (1 April 2006)

Hallo,

wer kennt Hersteller von Frequenzumrichtern mit Ausgangsleistung 0,12-0,15 kw (sogenannte typische Wellenleistung ) und *3*-phasiger Einspeisung ( 400 V )?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 April 2006)

Hallo edi,

von Allen Bradley hatte ich mal sehr kleine Umrichter für Hutschienenmontage gesehen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Oberchefe (2 April 2006)

da geht's aber beim Powerflex 4 auch erst bei 370 Watt los (zumindest 3phasig):

http://www.ab.com/drives/powerflex/4/index.html

Evtl. mal bei Lust anfragen:

[SIZE=-1]www.*lust*-antriebstechnik.de[/SIZE]


----------



## edi (3 April 2006)

Hallo,

danke für eure Informationen.


----------



## Maxl (3 April 2006)

Was ist in diesem Fall wichtiger? Die kleine Leistung oder 400V Versorgung?

Hab ein bisschen recheriert, die kleinsten 400V-Umrichter, die ich gefunden habe, beginnen bei 370W (AB, Telemecanique) bzw. 550W (Lenze, SEW)

230V-Typen gibts einige mit 120 oder 180W
Möller DV5-322-018 (180W, gefunden bei Conrad)
Siemens Sinamics G110 0,12kw (gefunden bei Conrad und RS)
ABB Component Drives ACS140 (ab 120W gefunden bei einem Anlagenbauer)

Als alternative kämen eventuell die ET200S-Umrichter von Siemens oder das Compact-Inverter-System von B&R in Frage.
Die ET200S-Umrichter dürften aber nicht ganz billig sein
Bei B&R gibts die FU nur in im Rack für 6 Umrichter mit integrierter SPS


mfg
Max


----------



## edi (4 April 2006)

Hallo,

na eigentlich beides.  
Aber ich habe dort keinen Neutralleiter . Deshalb bin ich auf die 400 V 
angewiesen.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich einen Danfoss FC 301 (370 W )nehmen.
Laut Danfoss kein Problem auch Maschinen mit " viel kleinerer " Ausgangsleistung zu fahren.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Maxl (4 April 2006)

edi schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Danfoss kein Problem auch Maschinen mit " viel kleinerer " Ausgangsleistung zu fahren.Danke für eure Hilfe.



Das sollte mit keinem Umrichter Probleme bereiten - In der Regel lässt sich bei jedem Umrichter der Motornennstrom einstellen. Das Anschließen des Thermofühlers sollte letzte Sicherheit geben.

mfg
Max


----------



## lefrog (4 April 2006)

Hallo!

Also wenn das einzige Problem der fehlende N-Leiter ist, dann schlage ich vor, an der Stelle einen Steuertransformator (400V auf 230V) zu schalten und dann einen 230V Umrichter einzusetzen. 
Die finanzielle Einsparung zwischen 400V Umrichter und 230V Umrichter ist ernorm, und ein 315W Steuertrafo kostet auch nicht die Welt...

Nur als Idee.. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Oberchefe (5 April 2006)

> und ein 315W Steuertrafo kostet auch nicht die Welt...


vor allem in dieser Leistungsklasse


----------



## edi (5 April 2006)

> Also wenn das einzige Problem der fehlende N-Leiter ist, dann schlage ich vor, an der Stelle einen Steuertransformator (400V auf 230V) zu schalten und dann einen 230V Umrichter einzusetzen


 
Danke für den Tip..............hört sich erst mal nicht schlecht an............


----------

